

Curious what happens behind the scenes at a startup? Follow ShopLocket Timeline. - katherinehague
http://timeline.shoplocket.com/

======
ovi256
I'm sorry to be a downer, but this is mostly gossip. For me, the most
inspiring bit is the number of events they've pitched to. That sure helps with
awareness, networking, recruiting, meeting advisors.

~~~
katherinehague
Appreciate the feedback. The truth is that pitches, advisors, fundraising etc
has been a very very large part of what we've done to bring the product to
market. This timeline really does highlight the memorable moments on our
journey so far. Sometimes it can be a long haul, gotta celebrate the highs!

------
verelo
Thanks for sharing, that's a good view into some of the hustle it takes to get
good traction. Congrats on the raise too!

~~~
katherinehague
Thanks! It was a lot of fun to put together :)

~~~
verelo
My favorite picture is the one of Dan!

~~~
jacalulu
My personal favourite is the one of Kat picking up pennies!

~~~
dess_e
I like the "<iframe> != innovation". How a company responds to criticism says
a lot about their culture - and these guys have a sense of humour!

------
jyu
I'd love to know more from the tech perspective. Like what
features/changes/insights resulted in the biggest bumps for shoplocket? Were
there many idea pivots before you settled on shoplocket? Any key takeaways for
other early stage startups?

